# Transformer crazy



## bbyyll (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought a quote unquote transformers autobot 3D emblem to put on my riding lawn mower and it looks great. My neighbors are all jealous. I actually bought two at the same time and stuck one on a city bus that was broken down just down the street from my house. I bought them at www.lducompany.com I should not have put the autobot transformers emblem on the bus but put the decepticons emblem on it because public transpertation are the bad guys around here 
I am thinking about buying some more in a wholesale lot from the LDU guys and stickin some more of them out there cause I'm crazy like that. The page for the transformers stuff is http://www.liangdianup.com/transformer_1.htm I am thinking about starting an online collection of photos of these emblems on vehicles. If anyone has any pictures please let me know.


----------

